# Laws regarding shared trees along a property line



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Can anybody provide me with a link to laws concerning this in the state of Michigan? When I run a search all I can come up with is ask a lawyer Web sites. Having an issue with my neighbor I need to get resolved.

Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The best thing to do is consult a real estate lawyer.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

One can prune limbs across the lot line but not to damage or kill the tree.


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

If the tree is on your neighbors land, you can cut any branches that are over your line. If the entire tree is endangering your home you can request it be removed or wait till it falls on your property,sue your neighbor through his homeowners insurance to pay damages and cost of removal.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

If no property line is agreed on then it is decided by a Survey. It will be paid by you or them and if it's them and They are right, you may get stuck paying extra.


----------

